# [SOLVED] dhcpcd 50 seconds delay at boot

## MMMMM

EDIT

OK Solution for me was set up ip address manually in /etc/conf.d/net:

```

modules="ifconfig"

config_eth0="192.168.0.20/24"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.0.1"

nameserver="192.168.0.1"

```

Set in /etc/make.conf -ipv6, and disable ipv6 in kernel as well.

What remains is that dbus is not able to stop anymore.

Micha.

Hi,

thats IPV6 related. I thought I solved the problem, but now my DSL router forgets everything related to IP addresses. So every boot al IPV4 addresses are mixed new, network names are some kind of random. So my gentoo box does not know where the hell the nfs share is.

Now to get rid of these problems I want to set my IP addresses fixed. I want to get rid of this broken dhcp. I did not found so far a description how to set that up because all I found was related to some kind of old config file layout.

Please help me: where do I start best?

/EDIT

Hi,

I have to wait approx. 50s with the line "net.eth0        | *     received address ".

```

X4 micha # grep  -v ^# /etc/rc.conf grep -v ^$

rc_parallel="YES"

rc_interactive="YES"

rc_shell=/sbin/sulogin

rc_depend_strict="NO"

rc_hotplug="*"

rc_logger="YES"

unicode="YES"

extra_net_fs_list="nfs nfs4 smbfs"

rc_sys=""

rc_tty_number=12

```

```

X4 micha # grep  -v ^# /etc/dhcpcd.conf | grep -v ^$

hostname X4

clientid

background

reboot 0

option domain_name_servers, domain_name, domain_search, host_name

option classless_static_routes

option ntp_servers

option interface_mtu

require dhcp_server_identifier

nohook lookup-hostname

```

What is dhcpcd waiting for if everything is done?

Its not NTP related (removing it did not help).

Any idea?

Micha.Last edited by MMMMM on Sun Dec 18, 2011 3:47 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## turtles

Could it be looking for an IPV6 address next?

----------

## MMMMM

Could be, how do I disable that for dhcpcd?

----------

## turtles

I removed it from my kernel and set the -ipv6 use flag.

```
grep IPV6 .config

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

```

ifconfig will show you if it has an ipv6 address.

----------

## MMMMM

OK I have now a kernel without IPV6. So dhcpcd does not need even one second - great!

But now it hangs approx. 50 seconds at:

nfsmount        | * Mounting NFS filesystems ... 

 :Sad: 

IPV6 support is enabled in net-fs/nfs-utils. I'll remove IPV6 from it and report the result back.

Micha.

----------

## MMMMM

Without IPV6 compiled into net-fs/nfs-utils startup is now really fast!

But nfsmount fails to mount the nfs share. Workaround is to mount that manually.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MMMMM,

You need the background option in /etc/fstab.  You will need to read man mount as thats not the fstab entry.

----------

## MMMMM

NeddySeagoon,

I put in the bg mount option to my nfs share.

The nfs share is still not mounted at boot time.

It says:

```

nfsmount        | * Mounting NFS filesystems ...

nfsmount        |mount.nfs: Failed to resolve server 192.168.0.22: Name or service not known                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

[ !! ]

nfsmount        | * ERROR: nfsmount failed to start

```

At shutdown there is now an error that dbus will not stop so system doesn't stop at all. Pressing the reset button that often is not amusing.

MIcha.

----------

## MMMMM

Ok, I changed everything back. I'm now trying to get rid of that dhcp. I know my IP address.

Micha.

----------

## MMMMM

OK, here is my solution:

dhcpcd on

switch on IPV6 in my router

set rc_parallel="NO" in /etc/rc.conf (otherwise nfs is not working correctly)

At least this is working for me.

Thanks for all hints!

----------

## MMMMM

REOPEN

----------

